# Bow fishing/giggin boats



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone got some pictures of they bow fishing/gigging rigs? Looking for ideas before we build one for my buddies boat. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Saw a bow fishing boat last April while visiting in Texas. The boat was a wide 18 ft Jon boat. They had built a large aluminum frame that was mounted square and from gunnel to gunnel. Most likely there was some sort of anchor bolts to hold the fram to the gunnels. It was a large flat platform. There were two guys on the platform shooting and one in the back controlling the boat. Oh yes, the fram was about a foot or more high which gave them more height. Sure looked like a comfortable and stable setup.


----------

